# Invisible fence question



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just remember that even if they don't charge through (very painful but puppies often will go through) just remember that maybe the electric fence will keep them in but do not keep people out. All someone has to do is walk into the yard, remove their collar and walk away with your dog.


----------



## HLT924 (Jul 16, 2016)

I should have added that I really don't anticipate a reason she would be out alone. But as she grows it would be nice to be able to have her outside maybe able to roam the back yard while I am gardening or something. Honestly, I don't even see a need because I don't know why she would be out alone but my DH insists on something. 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

We had a Pet Stop system installed for our first golden. It worked OK, and was about $1000 installed, including some training. 

There are some drawbacks to consider with these fences, such as your dog can go through it if they really want. I've returned every dog with a fence collar on our street more than once over the years. Also, the batteries don't last long, and the collar has to be fitted correctly. The worst side effect from the fence for our dog was that she'd react when she would hear a beeping tone, because the collar beeped before it shocked. So, things like the stove, or tv noises would make her very scared.

When we got 2 new dogs, I decided to put up a Pet Playgrounds fence Dog Fence Kits & Installation Services | Pet Playgrounds non-electric dog fencing kits and not use the invisible fence. The materials were about $2000 for a 6 foot fence and 3 gates. Now the dogs can run free with us and the annoying neighbor's dogs don't wander in and bother us.  (I don't work for Pet Playgrounds, just a happy customer) I just wanted to give you another perspective before you bought anything.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Briguy, that is a really cool fence! 




I would just put up a physical fence if you are planning to eventually anyway. You won't waste money on an electric, you won't have to spend time training her for the electric fence, and you'll be able to let her play off leash right away. I think it would be kind of cruel to use one with a young pup. Even a 6 month old puppy. You could end up causing her to be afraid of beeping, like the previous poster mentioned, or other create other fears.


----------



## HLT924 (Jul 16, 2016)

True. I really didn't consider those points. Do people really fence? Is it really necessary the first year? 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

HLT924 said:


> True. I really didn't consider those points. Do people really fence? Is it really necessary the first year?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


Unless you're willing to only take her out on leash, it's a necessity. Puppies typically don't have great recall. They'll stick close to you for the first month or so but then they're likely to take off the moment something exciting comes along. For one of my dogs, it's birds. Just everyday birds, like robins. She's 3 and fairly well behaved otherwise but goes deaf while she's hunting something. She could very easily run out in front of a car and never see it coming. She was even worse in her younger days, I may has well have not existed when she was in the yard.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

HLT924 said:


> True. I really didn't consider those points. Do people really fence? Is it really necessary the first year?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


I wish we got our fence years ago. Now we can play fetch without worrying about the ball bouncing over the boundary. Also, other dogs can come over and play. Our dogs have run full steam into the fence and it just flexes!


----------



## TexasTom (Aug 6, 2016)

Something often overlook is predators.

We have had mountain lions that roam and there are lots of coyotes. Sadly full size dogs, nor puppies, are a match for either. 

The back of our yard is black chain link. I was out with the puppy and suddenly heard the crash into the fence. Coyote was at full speed, and didn't realize the chain link was there. Our puppy was full speed into the back door, and took some months to get her to wonder the full yard.


----------



## HLT924 (Jul 16, 2016)

TexasTom said:


> Something often overlook is predators.
> 
> We have had mountain lions that roam and there are lots of coyotes. Sadly full size dogs, nor puppies, are a match for either.
> 
> The back of our yard is black chain link. I was out with the puppy and suddenly heard the crash into the fence. Coyote was at full speed, and didn't realize the chain link was there. Our puppy was full speed into the back door, and took some months to get her to wonder the full yard.


Very true. We do have a problem with bears up here. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim18655 (Dec 4, 2015)

I've been using one of the Pet Guardian systems for over 20 years and 3 dogs. No problems. It won't keep others out but, if trained properly, it will help keep them home. I would never leave my dogs home alone outside but it's nice to be out with them and know where they are. 
I do have a problem with training my 1 year old but that's another thread.


----------

